# Windows media player



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

Moderator, please redirct to where it belongs' if not here.

I have a simple problem. I have connected a pc to my home theater. It sends audio/video via hdmi to my receiver. If I put a standard audio CD into the pc, and play it using windows media player, it sends signals to all 5.1 speakers.

If I take the same cd & rip it, then play it back I get stereo. I have tried ripping in a variety of ways including losless, with no joy.

Any ideas?

Paul


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> it sends signals to all 5.1 speakers


But music CD's are two channel stereo - how are you getting multi-channel other than by using a soundfield (i.e. PLII or NEO:6).

brucek


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

Yep, two channel CD's by default are playing multi-channel using Windows' Media Player. I looked at the SRS WOW settings and it is off.

This is a good thing, as my sub woofer is on a separate LF out.

I just put in the REO Speedwagon Christmas CD (Talk about Oxymoron) and viola multi channel. I play the ripped version and all I get is two channel.

Paul


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hmmm,... I seem to recall an issue like this that involved Realtek drivers. 
How about a little more info on your PC?


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

Computer is a Gateway sx2800

Intel quad core Q8200 cpu 2.34 mhz. 4GB memory, Vista Home Premium 64 bit OS. It has both Intel High Definition Audio as well as Realtek High Definition Audio on board. I have not been able to get the Realtek to work So I have been using the Intel.

What else would be pertinent? I cannot seem to get the version of the media player as I don't know where to look (No help about.)

Paul


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I cannot seem to get the version of the media player as I don't know where to look (No help about.)


Right mouse click in the dark gray area at the bottom of the player and the menus will popup. Select View /Classic Menus to get the menus to show at the top of the player. Select Help / About.

brucek


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks for that. 11.0.6002... is the media player version.

I really would like to use some form of multichannel for my stereo music due to the subwoofer thing. The Pioneer Elite receiver I am using doesn't seem to have the "Enhanced Stereo" options like the Yamaha receivers do.

Paul


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Many receivers will redirect bass to the subwoofer even when the input is 2ch stereo... exactly which Pio Elite do you have? It would seem to me that some flag is being set when you do the rip...


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

VSX-94thx. As I mentioned, I tried a number of different rip rates and even tried a lossless option. I looked through the various switches and settings and couldn't finda anything useful.

Paul


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

According to your manual, selecting "stereo" mode on your receiver should allow it do perform bass management and redirect bass from the front LR channels to the subwoofer, depending on the rest of your speaker settings. To make this happen, I would expect you to need to set subwoofer to "on" (probably already done if you get sound out of the sub in other modes) AND set your main speakers to "small" with an appropriate crossover frequency. If you've set your front LR speakers to either "large" the receiver will not perform the bass management redirect.

This means should check, and maybe adjust, the settings that MCACC has selected for you (assuming you've run MCACC in the first place)... Specifically, these speaker settings are on page 47 of your manual.


----------



## JerryLove (Dec 5, 2009)

It really sounds like a media player setting, but I have no idea where it's at. Perhaps a Googleing of the problem will net you some sort of answer. 

Jerry


----------

